# Lil Sophie ='(



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Our precious, pampered, spoiled lil Sophie has passed this morning. It is just a sad day for me. I have raised a few chicks from eggs to adults in the past and have never lost a chick this young. Never have lost a chick at all. It is just so odd that she seemed perfectly fine last night before bed, while we had our nightly snuggles together and then morning... She had spread her wings to be free. ='( She had no signs of suffering what so ever, and she was spoiled rotten and pampered to the max so I know she lived a good, happy yet very short life. I miss her dearly. You will never be forgotten my lil Sophie!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my last photo of her. We were having our nightly snuggle time before heading to bed. RIP my lil Sophie!!!!

='(


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh gosh I am so very sorry. I know how much you love that little sweetheart. Doesn't take long for them to get so imbedded in the heart. My heart goes out to you. I know how you feel. Hugs!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear about lil Sophie...I really enjoyed hearing about her when you would post! {{ HUGS}} Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I did too Jen. Made me tear up reading about her today. =(


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Awww, hugs to you )))((((


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Please know we all share your sadness at Sophie's passing. She was lucky to have you as her human. We totally get it. Feel better soon. 

:-(


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your support and concerns all. And sorry for the late reply, It was just hard to deal with the loss up intil now. I sure do miss that lil sweat heart! Again thank you all, it means allot to me. Ill still continue to be a part of the community here. I do enjoy reading and seeing stories and issues of other chicken fanatics here. Im not sure if a pet chicken is in my near future or not. Thanks!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Thanks for all your support and concerns all. And sorry for the late reply, It was just hard to deal with the loss up intil now. I sure do miss that lil sweat heart! Again thank you all, it means allot to me. Ill still continue to be a part of the community here. I do enjoy reading and seeing stories and issues of other chicken fanatics here. Im not sure if a pet chicken is in my near future or not. Thanks!


I am so sorry for your loss. I had a Pekin duck hatch in my hands and for some reason, after about five days she passed. The whole family had fallen in love with her and it was really hard.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Sophie. I was enjoying hearing about the 2 of you. When my rooster passed , I said I wouldn't get attached to another chicken. Well , I got attached to a Peking Duck instead. I love my Donald, just as much as I loved my Chirp. It really is something how we can get so attached to our feathered friends.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thnks guys!!! I too hatched my very first chick in my hands, was a wonderful experience. I wasn't working at the time so me and that lil chick was together 24/7. We formed a great bond and people even was surprised to see how the chicken was so gentle with me. 

Growing up my grandma had a pet duck in the yard. He was a mean one though. Would chase you around and try to nip your ankles. Unless you had food then he was your best fren. Lol


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

You is funny how we can build such a bond with our animals. They're just like a regular family member. They become such important parts of our lives. The give us purpose and meaning when we lack it. They always appreciate what we do and their love for us is unconditional . No matter what type of animal it is. A few years ago, I would have never thought a chicken could love me and I love a chicken! Theymake life better!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandra, you said it all. That was beautiful !


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, couldn't have said it any better!!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I had one hatch that I had to help out of the egg. You know they say that when you help one, it usually won't make it, and this little one didn't. But while it was here, it was rotten. I had to go to Wal Mart, but didn't want to leave the little feller alone, so I tucked in my bra, between the girls, in a good warm spot. I had a button up flannel shirt on. I got to the check out when my boobs started cheeping at the cashier!!  I cried when I lost that one, even though I knew it probably wouldn't make it. Goofy chickens.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Critters ... they can become such a big part of ones life.

Your little one was lucky to have you.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> I had one hatch that I had to help out of the egg. You know they say that when you help one, it usually won't make it, and this little one didn't. But while it was here, it was rotten. I had to go to Wal Mart, but didn't want to leave the little feller alone, so I tucked in my bra, between the girls, in a good warm spot. I had a button up flannel shirt on. I got to the check out when my boobs started cheeping at the cashier!!  I cried when I lost that one, even though I knew it probably wouldn't make it. Goofy chickens.


I had done the same thing with my first hatch... Umm... Well, not the same lol I put her in my front pocket in my shirt everywhere id go. She would not be left alone no matter how old she was.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I thought I was the only one! I did the same thing with a duckling! She did make it! She ended up be the strongest duck. The other ducks even shunned her for a while. I never did figure out why she was shunned but she is doing great.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't it just so much fun to raise them that way. You create such a great bond with them and they become your best pal.


----------

